# Hello from South Africa



## ChloeCat (Jan 16, 2007)

Hi All

My name is Melissa. I'm 24, from Cape Town, South Africa.

Glad I found this site! I love seeing pics of everyone's babies  We have had cats ever since I can remember. I just recently moved out from my parents and in with the bf and didn't waste any time in getting 2 kitties of my own. There's Gizmo, a 4 month old Ginger short hair domestic, and my newest baby Chloe. She's a Chinchilla Persian, 12 weeks old. I'll post some pics in the Meet my Ktty section.

Looking forward to spending lots of time here :lol: 

Cheers for now.

Melissa


----------



## Raina (Jan 16, 2007)

Hello


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Welcome aboard Melissa


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hello, Melissa! Welcome to Cat Forum.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Hi Melissa, welcome to the forum. Cute kitty pictures too


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

, you've got some adorable cats there :wink:  .


----------



## ChloeCat (Jan 16, 2007)

Thanx for the welcome everyone!

:2kitties


----------

